# ♫ R U ready for some FOOTBALL? ♫



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Who is going to Super Bowl XLVI?


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Broncos vs. Packers although it will create a hostile house. My husband is a Green Bay fan while I am a huge Denver fan. Tebow, if I was only 20 years younger!


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm am 3/4 cheesehead. So Packers _all_ the way.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Dakotadog said:


> I'm am 3/4 cheesehead. So Packers _all_ the way.


Funny! Who do they play?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

We're SAINTS fans in our household, would really like to see them play for the title again, but think it will be the Packers against who I have no clue from the AFC. 

I'd like to see the Houston Texans for the AFC but it probably won't happen. Their Rookie QB _*T J YATES*_, played for North Carolina, we're TARHEEL Fans in my house too, so we're pulling for them.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What I'd like to see is the 49ers and the Ravens?...brother against brother...and of course the niner's win in overtime!!!!

In any event all the games will be great and what I'd like to see and what I'm going to see are two different things. More than likely it will be New England and Green Bay with Green Bay winning.

Pete


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am rooting for our Ravens. Being born in Denver though, Broncos are my favorite too.

Wow, if Denver comes to Batimore that would be so awesome!!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> What I'd like to see is the 49ers and the Ravens?...brother against brother...and of course the niner's win in overtime!!!!


:banana::woot2::banana:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

*WHOO HOO!!! WE DID IT!!!!!!!!*:banana::banana::banana:

*GO NINERS!!!!!*


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

kwhit said:


> *WHOO HOO!!! WE DID IT!!!!!!!!*:banana::banana::banana:
> 
> *GO NINERS!!!!!*


was that the most exciting last few minutes ever???? I was pulling for Saints, but not so emotionally vested that I couldn't appreciate a good game!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

My Saints lost, my throat is raw, but it was quite a game!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

kwhit said:


> :banana::woot2::banana:



YES!!!! YES!!! YES!!!! YES!!!!

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


*GO NINER'S!!!!!*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Anybody but the Ravens and Niners.
This is coming from a Steelers fan.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

At this point I am guessing Packers and Patriots.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

:bawling: Not a good day for sports in my household yesterday- our Saints lost, the Carolina Tarheels got their butts stomped royally.............. it was awful and so painful to watch. They humiliated themselves........

It's going to be an interesting Super Bowl.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! What a game with the 49ers! Denver really tried hard, New England is just so good. 1:00 today for me!!! GO RAVENS!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am praying it's the Packers. I can't stand Eli Manning so if the Giants win today, the 49er's better kill them next week. I was a big 49er fan till they got rid of Joe..

I hope the Ravens beat the Patriots next week.. can't stand Tom Brady either.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Debles said:


> I was a big 49er fan till they got rid of Joe..


He was a phenomenal QB, that's for sure. I think he channeled some of his mojo to Alex yesterday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

:--sad:Our weekend of sports was pretty much a total bust in our household. We were pulling for the Packers yesterday. My hubby's in such a bad mood-all our teams lost over the weekend. We're in total shock about the Packers, thought they would be winning another Super Bowl Championship.

Just goes to show, any given day one team can beat another.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Eli and Giants are as hot as any team. Maybe even hotter than they were in 2007. 
Grated cheese anyone??


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

That is so funny! 

You just never know, like my Ravens. We win, not pretty, but we can win!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad the Ravens lost even though I didn't want the Pats to win either.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Rematch of Super Bowl XLII!!!
Guess Eli was right, he IS among the elite in the NFL. 
Hoping the Giants can keep playing at this level. Who would of thought???


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Rematch of Super Bowl XLII!!!
> Guess Eli was right, he IS among the elite in the NFL.
> Hoping the Giants can keep playing at this level. Who would of thought???


Sorry to see San Francisco lose the game that way...:no:

But if we have another Super Bowl anything like XLII it'll be a great game!!!

Pete


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Giants v Patriots? Who would have guessed? Glad to see all the peeps get behind the Pack early on. Oh well, maybe next year will be a Bronco v Packer rematch. Those are our house favorites.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am a Giants household living amongst the 49ers....what a game that was! Just goes to show, anything can happen in Football! Go Giants!


----------

